# Cardiac Cath Lab Coding Specialist - Remote



## brownrm (Jun 13, 2013)

I am an active AAPC member with a CCC specialty credential since 2010 and 8 years of experience coding Cardiac Cath Lab procedures to include Electrophysiology, Diagnostic and Interventional Cardiovascular, Peripheral Vascular and Radiology who is interested in providing remote coding services.  Please contact me if you would like to receive my resume.  

Thank you,
Rose Marie Brown


----------

